# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Заплачу за регистрации

## terrakmk

Без всяких обязательств плачу 300WMB за 9 регистраций в различных проектах.

Регистрируесмя на заслуживающем внимания иностранных буксах
1. http://www.viralbux.net/?ref=terrakmk  
Делаем минимум 5 кликов (два по 0,01 остальные по 0,001) больше - лучше Вкладка Earn Money ->View Advertisements
оплата 50 WMB

2.http://www.clikz4freakz.com/?ref=terrakmk
кликаем по всем заданиям Вкладка Eran money ->View Adwertisements
оплата 50 WMB

3.http://www.ptcsolution.com/?ref=terrakmk
кликаем по всем заданиям Вкладка View ads
оплата 50 WMB 

Удобные для вывода платежные системы 
PayPal, Payza, Perfect Money и EgoPay (последние подойдут для жителей  нашей Белорусии)
https://perfectmoney.is/?ref=9588156 зарегистрироваться можно тут


4. http://www.wmmail.ru/index.php?ref=terrakmk 
просматриваем все письма
оплата 25 WMB

5. http://www.seosprint.net/?ref=2639032
Выполняем все задания в серфинге сайтов и чтении писем
оплата 25 WMB

6. http://profitcentr.com/?r=terrakmk
Выполняем все задания в серфинге сайтов и чтении писем
оплата 25 WMB

7. http://cashtaller.ru/?rid=303903
Выполняем все задания в кликах и чтении писем
оплата 25 WMB

8. http://seo-fast.ru/?r=253094
Выполняем все задания в серфинге сайтов и чтении писем
оплата 25 WMB

9. http://wm-seo.ru/?rid=29293
Выполняем все задания в кликах и чтении писем
оплата 25 WMB

Рефер должен быть terrakmk
Дальше по желанию можем оставаться и работать- заданий много.



После выполнения пишем мне на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] - в письме сообщаем 
1) ваш ник под которым вы зарегистрировались
2) название сайта
3) и WMB кошелек

----------

